# Food for a female Vizsla puppy



## Amber2011

We have brought home a female vizsla puppy (8 weeks old). Please can someone recommend some good food options for a growing puppy? We’ve been told to stay away from kibble that contains wheat so we are currently feeding her Acana. However, after speaking with the vet this evening, food like Acana has not been tested so we’ve been advised to feed her kibble that contains wheat. We are getting mixed messages so thought we’d ask fellow vizsla owners for their thoughts and comments… thanks in advance.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/dog-food-for-very-active-vizsla.html

Hope this post helps you with your question and welcome to your healthy Vizsla addiction.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## kellygh

Is said "wheat brand" sold by your vet? Acana is a fine food & absolutely has been tested! You can compare brands (quality) at sites like dogfoodanalysis & dogfoodadvisor. Congrats on your pup


----------



## redrover

Jasper is on Acana Pacifica and has absolutely thrived on it. Beautiful, soft, shiny coat, loves his food, good bowel movements, etc. It's definitely a high quality food. Can I ask what your vet means by "not tested"?


----------



## mswhipple

"Wellness Core" dry dog food is also a good one.


----------



## pippa31

We feed Pippa Taste of the Wild food (it was recommended to us by her breeder). It is grain-free and comes in four different varieties. She loves it!


----------



## Macaroni

We feed Mac Acana Wild Praire (for the most part but we switch it up - Pacifica and Grasslands on occasion). He's done greta on it...very reputable. Same manufacturer of Orijen. Nothing against your vet, but most push Science Diet down people throat's b/c they get kickback from them. It's aweful stuff for the most part. My sister is a vet tech and will even tell you that..part of the hypocrisy of the vetrinary profession unfortunately .


----------



## Maisy Mae

Maisy uses regular Kirkland puppyfood which is made of vegtables,chicken, and rice. Acana is a fine food but this works well too! I would look up more on what vet said.


----------



## Mischa

kellygh said:


> Is said "wheat brand" sold by your vet? Acana is a fine food & absolutely has been tested! You can compare brands (quality) at sites like dogfoodanalysis & dogfoodadvisor. Congrats on your pup


Definitely check out those two sites. I have a sneaking suspicion that the food your vet recommends is way down on the list. As kellygh mentioned, I would be weary if the recommended food is sold by your vet. 
I know it seems like a strange thing to be suspicious about, but some vets worry about profits before the health of your pet. 

From everything I've read about dog food, the two things I look for are are Grain-Free, and High-Protein. High meat content and quality ingredients go hand in hand with these. Rice/wheat is a cheap filler, as is corn.

Look for something with a protein content in the high 20's, low 30% range. Too high and it just passes through their system causing loose stool and ...stink bombs! 

We feed Wellness Core, and are very pleased with it. It's got glucosamine/chondroitin in it which helps keep joints healthy.


----------



## Amber2011

Thanks guys! The vet said that there hadn't been any actual trials done on Acana food. I'm not sure if that's true or not, but either way Amber loves Acana puppy & junior food so we are keeping her on that for now. 

Every now and then we mix in a little bit of apple or avocado. She seems to love that! Is that OK? She also loves hummus.


----------



## JillandDan

This is what the ASPCA had to say about avocados:

Avocado leaves, fruit, seeds and bark contain a toxic principle known as Persin. The Guatemalan variety, a common one found in stores, appears to be the most problematic. Other strains of avocado can have different degrees of toxic potential. 


They also say :

If you witness your pet consuming material that you suspect might be toxic, do not hesitate to seek emergency assistance, even if you do not notice any adverse effects. Sometimes, even if poisoned, an animal may appear normal for several hours or for days after the incident.


----------



## Macaroni

Amber2011 said:


> Every now and then we mix in a little bit of apple or avocado. She seems to love that! Is that OK? She also loves hummus.


Apple is fine..avacados are not...especially the skin...look up other threads/posts...and the internet...there's quite a few things you shouldn't be feeding your dog (grapes, chocolate, etc). They can usually cope w/ small quantity, but w/ and young pup I'd be extra cautious. Hummus I don't know about...I'd stick to whole foods (e carrots, apples) etc so you don't need to look into each various ingredient.

Regards


----------



## JillandDan

As for food, we have read many accounts of Acan being a great food. Due to Holley's tummy issues we can not go this route because it is grain free. Many dogs that have her issue have more with a grain free diet. We switched Holley to Merrick when she was able to go to adult food. We think she may have an allergy to this food though and are transitioning her now to Blue Buffalo Limited Ingredient Diet. 
As for snack, we use carrots and bananas. We have also tried apples but she doesn't seem to care for them as much. 
Good luck


----------



## Spuds Mom

Spud is 6 months and we tried 4 different brands due to his fickle tummy and loose stools. We are now on a 3/4 part Natural Balace Limited Ingredient and 1/4 part Royal Canin Gastrointestinal Puppy (prescription) and we seem to be doing better. No matter what we tried before, Spud would have loose stool and gas. He is good on 100% prescription, but we tried mixing to not break the bank. Not sure if other Vizsla pups are as fickle as Spud, but it was research and trial and error for us!


----------



## Darci11

Acana is a great food.......I give my 14 week old Innova which is excellent as well, but will most likley move her to Acana Dog food when she is older. Remember, they have sensitive stomachs.


----------

